# BF2 Official Patch 1.50 will be released on September 1, 2009



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 27, 2009)

Not only will folks be able to download a few bug fixes and game tweaks but it will include Highway Tampa now a required install included in the update but Euro Forces (Great Wall, Taraba Quarry and Operation Smoke Screen) and Armored Fury (Midnight Sun, Operation Harvest and Operation Road Rage) free.  The game tweaks, bug fixes and game features can all be read here


----------



## iDash (Aug 27, 2009)

Expansions Pack are a Freeeeee, Whoot!







rest
http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/bf2...tlefield-2-update-v1-50-is-almost-here.aspx##


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 27, 2009)

Wait....what?  Euro Force and Armored Fury are just included for free in the patch...Time to go back to upping the body count in BF2 now.


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Widescreen, wow. Real honest to goodness....Widescreen!

No more Widescreenfixer lol. Hope it works.


----------



## Conflict0s (Aug 27, 2009)

This makes me happy, I got sick of the problems this game gave me, but with this patch I will definitely be playing BF2 again.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 27, 2009)

this is fucking epic! (in a good way) a to think a few months, i was even considering BUYING the expansion packs - now they are giving them away for free! 

....but that probably means that the 1.50 expansion pack will be bigger then 1.5Gb......more like 2.5Gb  

not that im complaining, I can get upto 16mb download rate at night on this dudes internet, but the problem is - his router is total shit & keeps dropping the wireless connection even though Im getting 60-70% signal


----------



## erocker (Aug 27, 2009)

It's been so long since I played I don't have any of my logon info anymore. I'm going to have to start from scratch. I will definitely be trying it out though, very nice that they are giving away the two expansions.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 27, 2009)

Wait for the patch to go up on torrent based sites.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 27, 2009)

Woo Hoo 

Let the road rage begin.  Haven't played BF2 for a while.


----------



## SirJangly (Aug 27, 2009)

Yay I am excited . I can't believe how popular this game remains many years after its release.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 27, 2009)

Why don't you guys sign up in the BF2 clubhouse? If we get enough people we could start a Division (Clan).


----------



## MatTheCat (Aug 27, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> this is fucking epic! (in a good way) a to think a few months, i was even considering BUYING the expansion packs - now they are giving them away for free!



Even if you had bought them, you wouldnt be able to play them as no servers run them cos too few people have the packs installed and this results in depopulated servers. But this is all about to change! The clanserver I used to play on, PORNOSTARS GERMANY (before I got banned for daring to call a sacred clan member an 'idiot') couldnt even afford to run Highway Tampa since not everyone had it installed. This meant that the server population was halfed whenever this map was loaded up.

Anyhow, now that these maps are FREE and INCLUDED with the 1.5 patch, it means that they will just be another 8 maps on a standard vanilla map rotation server.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 27, 2009)

erocker said:


> It's been so long since I played I don't have any of my logon info anymore. I'm going to have to start from scratch. I will definitely be trying it out though, very nice that they are giving away the two expansions.



If you know your email account you registerd with then just use the retrieve account function



MatTheCat said:


> Even if you had bought them, you wouldnt be able to play them as no servers run them cos too few people have the packs installed and this results in depopulated servers. But this is all about to change! The clanserver I used to play on, PORNOSTARS GERMANY (before I got banned for daring to call a sacred clan member an 'idiot') couldnt even afford to run Highway Tampa since not everyone had it installed. This meant that the server population was halfed whenever this map was loaded up.
> 
> Anyhow, now that these maps are FREE and INCLUDED with the 1.5 patch, it means that they will just be another 8 maps on a standard vanilla map rotation server.



I dunno - I have a lotta good team mates that left me in the shit all alone to go play Amored Fury Im sure there are a good few servers running. on the other hand the amount of servers running the 1.50beta patch was around 50 with only 3-5 servers populated with less then 20 people in each one lol


----------



## MikeJeng (Aug 27, 2009)

I might reinstall the game just because of this patch. I haven't played it in ages. Mostly because I lost my cd key.


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 28, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Why don't you guys sign up in the BF2 clubhouse? If we get enough people we could start a Division (Clan).



Ill do it 4 sure.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 28, 2009)

I played this a while ago, I'm really hoping they fixed the hit boxes and ranged accuracy. The hit boxes were massive, so close quarters blind shooting was easy kills. But ranged accuracy was horrible. I had some assault weapon and was prone, and aiming about 1.5 blocks away from another guy, I put 3 clips dead on him, he was laying prone spinning around looking for me. After those 3 clips I was out of ammo so couldn't kill him :/

Also shotguns are useless. I was following another player about 10 yards back I put 4 shots dead on his back, was amazed when 1 didn't kill him, 2 I was shocked, 3 I was waiting to die, 4 he finally turned around and shot me with whatever gun he had that wasn't a shotgun. 

If they fixed those issues I might reinstall it.


----------



## warup89 (Aug 28, 2009)

havent played BF2 in ages, but this patch is enough to bring me back 

-Im kinda pissed though that i had to pay for all my expansions and now they are free [well except SF]


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 28, 2009)

Now i need to reinstall the game. Haven't played it in a LONG time.

Awesome.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 28, 2009)

it feels a bit weird playing it - having gone through CoD2/4 & 5, CSS, L4D, TF2. I find i need to adjust to how stupidly unrealistic the game is.

such as claymores - In CoD4, you need to be stationary for a few seconds to plant them in position, BF2 = you can toss them a few yards & they sound like birthday or christmas card hitting the floor....

same with nades. its like everyones a fucking baseball players or something, you can throw them for miles.

Acurracy in general i think needs improving especially for sniping. im not saying its bad but it could be better. 

I get more kills while sniping with the medic L85A2 gun then with an actual sniper rifle. though my M95 has saved my butt a lotta times by taking out the pilots of jets & choppers that try to kill me. the guns need to be rebalanced.

they should also add an AIR BRAKE to jet aircraft that can function as an emergency brake in mid air - seriously, I could do so much with a jet if it had an airbrake - better threat evasion & it adds a bit more skill when it comes to dogfighting. plus you get to pull a lot more aerial stunts.


----------



## warup89 (Aug 28, 2009)

I think Bf2142 would more of your taste FreedomEclipse


----------



## angelkiller (Aug 28, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> this is fucking epic! (in a good way)


QFT!! 

We should get some TPU members together and play somewhere sometime.


----------



## MatTheCat (Aug 28, 2009)

How come it is only ever on forums that I am subjected to (un)likely tales of online shooter supremacy whilst I never ever witness such miraculous deeds when I am online and playing the game with other BF2 vets, many of whom are 3 star generals with 4000+ hours playing time behind them.



FreedomEclipse said:


> I get more kills while sniping with the medic L85A2 gun then with an actual sniper rifle. though my M95 has saved my butt a lotta times by taking out the pilots of jets & choppers that try to kill me. the guns need to be rebalanced.



You may well get more kills sniping with the Medic LA80 gun than with regular sniping rifles, but you certainly do not shoot pilots dead in moving helis/jets that are attacking you. RARELY, you might be able to shoot a heli pilot when some noob is flying and hovering very still above a spawn point or something.....Of course, killing pilots in stationary vehicles (usually friendly pilots) with the M95 is an entirely differnt matter.





FreedomEclipse said:


> it feels a bit weird playing it - having gone through CoD2/4 & 5, CSS, L4D, TF2. I find i need to adjust to how stupidly unrealistic the game is.
> 
> such as claymores - In CoD4, you need to be stationary for a few seconds to plant them in position, BF2 = you can toss them a few yards & they sound like birthday or christmas card hitting the floor....
> 
> same with nades. its like everyones a fucking baseball players or something, you can throw them for miles.



None of them other games you mention are even close to being realisitic. They are just different types of arcade shooter. If BF2 was played in tiny little enclosed maps, infantry only, running up and down narrow enlclosed corridors etc death match style, then it would simply not be as good as the likes of CoD4. It is true that as far as the infantry game goes, the guns can be infuriatingly inaccurate. Furthermore, the nerfing of the guns has been partially done on purpose with each subsequent update patch in order to 'protect' n00bs from vets. However, BF2 is played on massive maps, with all varieties of vehicles, squad play, and a myriad of different methods and playing styles by which the gamer can interact with the game combined with a near endless learning curve due to the vastness of what is on offer.


If you want 'realism' then try BF2 Project Reality mod. That is as 'real' as you are likely to get with any video shooter and going by your taste in FPS games, I doubt 'realism' is what you are really looking for.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Acurracy in general i think needs improving especially for sniping. im not saying its bad but it could be better.



Well yeah, I suppose it does. I can often get better returns for my money 'sniping' with the PKM than I can with the sniper rifles...but it is not nearly as much fun. Also, with the LA96 (unlockable) sniper rifle I have sometimes sat camped claiming up to 20 kills before I have ran out of ammo.....and I am not even that good as a sniper. If the rifles were more accurate then everyone else playing other aspects of the game would have to just put up with being murdered out of knowhere and the game could easily just turn into a snipe-fest. And you certainly wouldnt want that would you?


----------



## Triprift (Aug 28, 2009)

This is fantastic i buy bf2 with the expansions now there free oh well i got special forces and Australian forces ones so its not all bad.


----------



## MatTheCat (Aug 28, 2009)

Triprift said:


> This is fantastic i buy bf2 with the expansions now there free oh well i got special forces and Australian forces ones so its not all bad.



It is fantastic. It means that you get to actually play those expansions now!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 28, 2009)

*


MatTheCat said:



			How come it is only ever on forums that I am subjected to (un)likely tales of online shooter supremacy whilst I never ever witness such miraculous deeds when I am online and playing the game with other BF2 vets, many of whom are 3 star generals with 4000+ hours playing time behind them.
		
Click to expand...

*
I Dunno - but i can assure you Im not just all talk - Everyone has different styles of play therefore might not play the game with the same ingame ideals, stratagies & priorities as me there are possibly hundreds of servers out there - miracles cant be happening in every single one of them at the same time.

*


MatTheCat said:



			You may well get more kills sniping with the Medic LA80 gun than with regular sniping rifles, but you certainly do not shoot pilots dead in moving helis/jets that are attacking you. RARELY, you might be able to shoot a heli pilot when some noob is flying and hovering very still above a spawn point or something.....Of course, killing pilots in stationary vehicles (usually friendly pilots) with the M95 is an entirely differnt matter.
		
Click to expand...

*
sure you can, its all about timing, firing angle & firing ahead of your target so they 'run' into the shot - luck also plays a big part in it but im not saying my sniping resulted in 1 dead pilot everytime i sniped a plane or chopper. that would be total hax but I did down a fair few choppers/jets while underattack by sniping pilots out of the seat. jets are difficult though as they tend to roll, jink & use evasive manoovers in the air alot so the best time to snipe them is when their flying head on towards you when their going in low to drop their bombs or a gun run so the nose of the jet is lowerd so you can see them through the canopy. its a flukey shot, yes but its totally doable given the right oppotunity. Plus in general Ive always preferd being a sniper & have been since the days of CoD1, much to the point where if i was asked to choose a weapon in real life id get a sniper rifle. basicly its just the way ive played since 2003. other people might not have focused a lot on sniping like I have. Im not saying im the best sniper in the game but I have scored some insane shots in my playing time.


*


MatTheCat said:



			None of them other games you mention are even close to being realisitic. They are just different types of arcade shooter. If BF2 was played in tiny little enclosed maps, infantry only, running up and down narrow enlclosed corridors etc death match style, then it would simply not be as good as the likes of CoD4. It is true that as far as the infantry game goes, the guns can be infuriatingly inaccurate. Furthermore, the nerfing of the guns has been partially done on purpose with each subsequent update patch in order to 'protect' n00bs from vets. However, BF2 is played on massive maps, with all varieties of vehicles, squad play, and a myriad of different methods and playing styles by which the gamer can interact with the game combined with a near endless learning curve due to the vastness of what is on offer.

If you want 'realism' then try BF2 Project Reality mod. That is as 'real' as you are likely to get with any video shooter and going by your taste in FPS games, I doubt 'realism' is what you are really looking for.
		
Click to expand...

*
Im not talking about the gametype, Im taking about the game in general cuz its a lot more uptodate the BF2 & more attention to detail has gone into sounds & game play therefore the CoD series is a lot 'realistic' then BF2 - you need to be stationary to plant a claymore in CoD4 (even in coD: world at war i think) in BF2 you could be sprinting across an open field & literally throw your claymores like nades while your still running - that doesnt happen in real life & claymores surely dont sound like a peice of card or small paper box when hitting the floor. so you are missing the point completely.

*


MatTheCat said:



			Well yeah, I suppose it does. I can often get better returns for my money 'sniping' with the PKM than I can with the sniper rifles...but it is not nearly as much fun. Also, with the LA96 (unlockable) sniper rifle I have sometimes sat camped claiming up to 20 kills before I have ran out of ammo.....and I am not even that good as a sniper. If the rifles were more accurate then everyone else playing other aspects of the game would have to just put up with being murdered out of knowhere and the game could easily just turn into a snipe-fest. And you certainly wouldnt want that would you?
		
Click to expand...

*

Actually I wouldnt mind, Ive been on servers where a majority of the players were spawn campers, base rapers & snipers - it doesnt bother me at all. it just means they will be focused on spawnraping/spawncamping/sniping too much to notice someone sneaking up behind them. I loved the LA96. its one of the better rifles in BF2 but snipers should be one hit kills but they arent unless you get a headshot or their already low on health.

-----


at the end of the day, theres no need to get worked up over it. its just a game, its the way I play, its the way I HAVE played all these years & its the way I have gotten a great majority of my kills. you are not me. so I *dont have to explain myself to you since everyones abilities/skills are different.

if you feel that you are failing then play harder.


----------



## MatTheCat (Aug 28, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> jets are difficult though as they tend to roll, jink & use evasive manoovers in the air alot so the best time to snipe them is when their flying head on towards you when their going in low to drop their bombs or a gun run so the nose of the jet is lowerd so you can see them through the canopy.










FreedomEclipse said:


> Actually I wouldnt mind, Ive been on servers where a majority of the players were spawn campers, base rapers & snipers - it doesnt bother me at all. it just means they will be focused on spawnraping/spawncamping/sniping too much to notice someone sneaking up behind them. I loved the LA96. its one of the better rifles in BF2 but snipers should be one hit kills but they arent unless you get a headshot or their already low on health.



I strongly disagree. It would be ncie if the hitboxes were a lot more accurate but 1-shot-1-kill with the sniper rifles would ruin the game imo.


----------



## d3fct (Aug 30, 2009)

all the expansions are free now, does that mean ea is gonna give me my money back for buying them? lol...


----------



## Triprift (Aug 30, 2009)

Out september 2 here apparently might have to dl it of node and give it a whirl.


----------



## angelkiller (Aug 30, 2009)

MatTheCat said:


> I strongly disagree. It would be ncie if the hitboxes were a lot more accurate but 1-shot-1-kill with the sniper rifles would ruin the game imo.


Oh, it would definately ruin the game, but it would be alot more realistic. The M95 is a .50 caliber weapon. If I shot you in the chest, you're gonna wish it did more damage.   But really, there's no way the M24 and the M95 should do the same amount of damage, but the game would be really imbalanced if they did it any other way.


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hardcore BF2 mod?


----------



## hv43082 (Aug 30, 2009)

Woohoo, we can finally crawl pass gaymore.  And what is Updated the G36E HUD to react the same as other weapons during sprint?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 30, 2009)

cool , im suck from old an official patches , im play now AIX 2 mode seems this new 1.5 will be the chose


----------



## MatTheCat (Aug 30, 2009)

hv43082 said:


> Woohoo, we can finally crawl pass gaymore.  And what is Updated the G36E HUD to react the same as other weapons during sprint?



Yes, although I think they should have went one further, I think that you if you spot a gaymore and opt to crawl past it, then you should also be able to deactivate it like an engineer can deactivate AT Mines. Furthermore, any kit should have this ability.

Just last night I spotted a Gaymore at the other side of a 2m leap at the Construction site flag. So I turned around and moved away from it thinking I would take another route or just go to another flag but BOOM! Despite having spotted the gaymore a mile off, Despite the gaymore being placed on a totally different building that I had not even set foot on, the gaymore claimed yet another lame arsed easy gameplay destroying kill.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2009)

haha gaymores


----------



## angelkiller (Aug 30, 2009)

I love claymores just for that reason.

There's a certain feeling you get when you die as a sniper knowing you put a claymore down. Even though you're dead, you just tell yourself, 'juuuuust wait'. BOOM. 'Got 'em'. 

As annoying as clays are, I don't think they're unfair. Yes they're a PITA alot of times, but snipers don't totally dominate becaues of them. I think it works out in the end. I like the ability to crawl past them though, because alot of times you see them ahead of time plus sinpers can still get kills with them because you can't see around corners.


----------



## MatTheCat (Aug 30, 2009)

angelkiller said:


> As annoying as clays are, I don't think they're unfair. Yes they're a PITA alot of times, but snipers don't totally dominate becaues of them.



The main problem with gaymores is not when a Sniper covers his back with them, but when the sniper lays them at the only two (or only) entrance to a flag. With zero methods available to circumnavigate them, it means that the Flag cannot be captured. Even if you notice it and try to stay away but capture the flag nontheless the gaymore is liable to still explode even if you are not any where near it. The gaymores have to be both capable of being crawled past AND deactivated.


----------



## GLD (Aug 30, 2009)

EPIC! Thank you EastCoast!!!

Time to finally get my knife and gun badge.


----------



## angelkiller (Aug 30, 2009)

MatTheCat said:


> The main problem with gaymores is not when a Sniper covers his back with them, but when the sniper lays them at the only two (or only) entrance to a flag. With zero methods available to circumnavigate them, it means that the Flag cannot be captured. Even if you notice it and try to stay away but capture the flag nontheless the gaymore is liable to still explode even if you are not any where near it. The gaymores have to be both capable of being crawled past AND deactivated.


Clays on the flag? Hehe... 

I've played alot of Karkand IO and (I've found) that the issue is not as bad as you describe. Yeah, there are clays on the flags, but two clays  can't cover the whole flag.

I don't have a real issue with clays. Even when sinpers run out into crossfire just to lay a clay and get killed, knowing the clay will kill someone else. IMO that's just dumb. They will never get a K/D ratio higher than 1 doing that. So if that's what they want, w/e. Snipers don't get enough kills with clays for me to have an issue. It'd be different if snipers always came in 1st because of their clay spam, but that doesn't happen, which is why I think it's pretty balanced.


----------



## MatTheCat (Aug 31, 2009)

angelkiller said:


> Clays on the flag? Hehe...
> 
> I've played alot of Karkand IO and (I've found) that the issue is not as bad as you describe. Yeah, there are clays on the flags, but two clays  can't cover the whole flag.
> 
> Snipers don't get enough kills with clays for me to have an issue. It'd be different if snipers always came in 1st because of their clay spam,



Their are plenty flags with only two main 'entrances'. A gaymore on each of those and someone is gonna have to take the pain. And even if their are two placed just around the flag, it is a brave man who risks crouching down to take the flag anyways. One slight move in the wrong direction and your a goner! I mean, it is not like the gaymores only explode if you pass over the top of them (or touch one of their supposed trip wires), I have had them explode on me when I was a good 3-4m away. In the case I described above, I got blown up by one when it was a 2m leap on another damn building away from where I was.

As to your second statement....wot about the 'Sniper' who lays his gaymores at a flag and then picks up another kit pack lying around? 

I dont think their is anything wrong with a *claymore* mine, that can be strategcally placed, especially with a view to covering ones back, but that can also be strategically circumnavigated. It is just those damn *gaymores* that I am opposed to.


----------



## angelkiller (Sep 1, 2009)

@MatTheCat
I don't think we're gonna agree on this. No issue tho 


On another note, I just noticed one of the changes that's gonna be in 1.5:


> - Added Battlefield 2142 style prone deviation (going prone will now cause reduced accuracy for a brief period)


I play alota IO and the first thing you do in order to engage somebody at medium and above distances is go prone. It's a really important technique. Adding a delay after going prone is a *HUGE* change and will definitely shake things up. I've gotten killed so many times by people going prone and firing almost instantly after hitting the ground. No time at all for me to react. Now there's gonna be a pause... Hmmm.... I dunno if I like that or not. If anything, it'll make it easier for snipers. More time being still gives more time to aim.

What does everyone think about that?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 1, 2009)

MatTheCat said:


> Yes, although I think they should have went one further, I think that you if you spot a gaymore and opt to crawl past it, then you should also be able to deactivate it like an engineer can deactivate AT Mines. Furthermore, any kit should have this ability.



Actually an Engineer can deactivate Claymores just like AT Mines.  You just have to do it from behind so it doesn't go off in your face.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 1, 2009)

Team Fortress 2 takes up most of my time when it comes to online gaming. I may reinstall BF2 one day tho.


----------



## crazy pyro (Sep 1, 2009)

Just finished reinstalling the game on my lappy now, the installer actually worked better on 7 than vista (shrugs shoulders with no idea why it would).


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 1, 2009)

Cause it's 7 not Vista! 

Anyway where's this damn patch?


----------



## Conflict0s (Sep 1, 2009)

It Is Time Gentlemen.


----------



## mikek75 (Sep 1, 2009)

Aye, and man is it getting hammered, lol. Coming in at 20kbps ATM. LOL


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 1, 2009)

Where are you guys downloading it from?  Can has????


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Sep 1, 2009)

Australia
iiNET Australia - http://ftp.iinet.net.au/games/bf2/patches/BF2_Patch_1.50.exe
Internode - http://games.on.net/file/29153/Battlefield_2_Patch_v1.5
Mammoth - http://www.ausgamers.com/files/details/html/46763

Europe & UK
BSN Gaming - http://dl2.bsngaming.eu/BF2_Patch_1.50.exe and http://dl2.bsngaming.eu/BF2_Patch_1.50.exe
Gaming.fi - http://www.gaming.fi/keskustelu.php?kat_id=9999&ketju_id=1361&tyyppi_id=7
i3D - http://forum.i3d.net/downloads.php?do=file&id=2436 
Killercreation - http://files.killercreation.co.uk/win/games/battlefield-2/patches/1.50/BF2_Patch_1.50.exe 
Fileplay - http://www.fileplay.net/features/52-bf2-patch-v1-5
NextGenTel - http://broadparkgames.no/downloads139.html - User registration required
Pelikaista.net - http://forum.pelikaista.net/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=327
TV2 Battle.no - http://www.battle.no/?section=download&get=129

USA
BSN Gaming - http://www.bsngaming.com/bf2/BF2_Patch_1.50.exe and http://dl1.bsngaming.com/BF2_Patch_1.50.exe
Fileplanet - http://www.fileplanet.com/files/200000/204626.shtml
GamersLifeLine - http://www.gamerslifeline.com/downloads.php?do=file&id=602
Hypernia - https://support.hypernia.com/index....ewdownload&downloaditemid=97&nav=0,2,56,61,62
WOLF Servers - http://redirect.wolfservers.com/wolfservers/BF2/sks71z59w/


----------



## angelkiller (Sep 1, 2009)

Any torrents yet?


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 1, 2009)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> Australia
> iiNET Australia - http://ftp.iinet.net.au/games/bf2/patches/BF2_Patch_1.50.exe
> Internode - http://games.on.net/file/29153/Battlefield_2_Patch_v1.5
> Mammoth - http://www.ausgamers.com/files/details/html/46763
> ...



Thanks  When I searched, only the beta downloads were coming up!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 1, 2009)

those sites are sooooo slooooowwwwww. the patch isnt up on the official site yet.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 1, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> those sites are sooooo slooooowwwwww. the patch isnt up on the official site yet.



Thats because its not out yet.


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 1, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats because its not out yet.



So what am I downloading right now then?  They said it would be out yesterday :-\


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 1, 2009)

SirJangly said:


> So what am I downloading right now then?  They said it would be out yesterday :-\



Beta.


----------



## crazy pyro (Sep 1, 2009)

Bugger! Just set it downloading...


----------



## rampage (Sep 1, 2009)

honistly cant be stuffed looking and the fact im at work, how big is the dload for the 1.5 patch ?


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Sep 1, 2009)

the patch is almost 2gb large.  the only link that isnt flooded to the point where I cant get it is the BSN site.  its actually downloading for me.  slowly tho


----------



## mikek75 (Sep 1, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Beta.



No it isn't....

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/bf2.../01/battlefield-2-update-v1-50-available.aspx


----------



## rampage (Sep 1, 2009)

okies ty for the info, i will start to dload it when i get home so it will be finished when i get out of bed later today (currently 3am finish work at 6 am)


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Sep 1, 2009)

mine said it will be finished in 72hrs, I just canceled it.  Ill wait for a torrent so incase something goes wrong im not waisting my time.


----------



## warup89 (Sep 1, 2009)

You guys can try the torrent, im getting 150kbs and rising.

http://www.gameupdates.org/details.php?id=3740


----------



## frankie827 (Sep 1, 2009)

i honestly thought EA forgot about bf2 haha
if anyone wants to join me for a game, hit me up on xfire! frankie827


----------



## warup89 (Sep 1, 2009)

here are two other links i found:

http://games.on.net/file/29153/Battlefield_2_Patch_v1.5 [direct DL]  ...getting 400kbs on this one 

http://www.speltorrents.se/details.php?id=1418 [Torrent DL]


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 1, 2009)

SirJangly said:


> So what am I downloading right now then?  They said it would be out yesterday :-\



i noticed those links do not say "beta" in them. i have no clue.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Sep 1, 2009)

frankie827 said:


> i honestly thought EA forgot about bf2 haha
> if anyone wants to join me for a game, hit me up on xfire! frankie827



Hey Frankie you dumbass !!! We shot each others many times hahahah  My nickname in BF2 is KebecWolf  dont know if you remember I mostly play Wake Island and I hate FuChe pass or dragon valley dont remember but its the one with the big tunnels and lot of mountains.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2009)

warup89 said:


> here are two other links i found:
> 
> http://games.on.net/file/29153/Battlefield_2_Patch_v1.5 [direct DL]  ...getting 400kbs on this one



Im getting around 500-600KB/s but what i should do is download it later in the evening so my ISP releases the speed cap & I can probably hit around 800-900KB/s


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 1, 2009)

Don't get to excited just yet.  People are having problems with this patch.  Problems that do not allow them to play the game :shadedshu


----------



## MohawkAngel (Sep 1, 2009)

yes it blocked everyshit and punkbusters too had problems .


----------



## crazy pyro (Sep 1, 2009)

Sounds JUST like mine and mine's not been patched to 1.5...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2009)

I thought they said it was meant to be the FINAL patch? -___-


----------



## IggSter (Sep 1, 2009)

A couple of responses for earlier posts:

If you are getting slow download speeds, grab a download manager (I use freedownloadmanager), make sure you set it for 20 concurrent connections......I got 2MB/s from the Aus link (even tho I'm in the UK)....total D/l time around 40min.


If you want a really epic hardcore mod for BF2 try this Project Reality. This is by far the best realism mod I've ever seen for any FPS. A quick word of warning tho: This mod is a real as it gets so may not suit the run and spray players. Voice comms is almost a must. Also please read the forums with regard to the BF2 1.5 patch as the mod was written for 1.41 so they may need to patch the mod in the coming days.


EDIT: 1.5 and Project Reality at its current version are NOT compatible, if you want to play PR do not install 1.5!
...[R-DEV]ZZEZ

EDIT: Torrent link  Torrent1 Torrent2


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 1, 2009)

IggSter said:


> A couple of responses for earlier posts:
> 
> If you are getting slow download speeds, grab a download manager (I use freedownloadmanager), make sure you set it for 20 concurrent connections......I got 2MB/s from the Aus link (even tho I'm in the UK)....total D/l time around 40min.
> 
> ...



That freedownloadmanager program is great.  So if firefox crashes, I won't have to restart the download, correct?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 1, 2009)

holy moly! 1.9 gigs!!!!!!!!!! that is almost as large as the original game


----------



## IggSter (Sep 1, 2009)

SirJangly said:


> That freedownloadmanager program is great.  So if firefox crashes, I won't have to restart the download, correct?




That's 100% correct....is supports resume so if your d/l breaks for any reason, it will start from where it left off.

Note: FDM will let you know in the log if the web site does not support resume...gamecopyworld is one good example.


----------



## Xazax (Sep 1, 2009)

Holy Hell I Might Actually Get Back Into Loving Bf 2

No More Runway Grief. Im So F-ing Happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 1, 2009)

if only they would put the patch on their official page...


----------



## Xazax (Sep 1, 2009)

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/bf2...1/battlefield-2-update-v1-50-available.aspx##

isnt that it?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 1, 2009)

Xazax said:


> http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/bf2...1/battlefield-2-update-v1-50-available.aspx##
> 
> isnt that it?



yea but that is their blog site. i was waiting for them to actually put it on their real site haha


----------



## erocker (Sep 1, 2009)

I can't find a decent download right now. If I could, I could throw it on my ftp...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 1, 2009)

hehe well i hope this update revives the game! i want some teamwork!


----------



## erocker (Sep 1, 2009)

Getting 1.8 ~ 3Mbps using the East Coast public server. Very fast DL. http://www.fileshack.com/file.x/15116/Battlefield+2+v1.50+Patch


----------



## diddle (Sep 1, 2009)

erocker said:


> Getting 1.8 ~ 3Mbps using the East Coast public server. Very fast DL. http://www.fileshack.com/file.x/15116/Battlefield+2+v1.50+Patch



Thank you. Finally getting decent speeds.

EDIT: Is there a TPU server going?


----------



## hv43082 (Sep 1, 2009)

erocker said:


> Getting 1.8 ~ 3Mbps using the East Coast public server. Very fast DL. http://www.fileshack.com/file.x/15116/Battlefield+2+v1.50+Patch



I second this.  Getting 500-600 kb/s.  See you all in 43 minutes.  What is TPU's server name?


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmm.  Seems to crash whenever I alt+tab   Patch 1.41 handled this just fine.  Yargh!!


----------



## erocker (Sep 1, 2009)

This patch is amazing. Installs fast, widescreen works, first server I selected, I got in to.


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 1, 2009)

Bout to patch.  Is there a TPU BF2 server?  Or should we all meet up?


----------



## erocker (Sep 1, 2009)

I think EasyRhino is setting things up.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2009)

Lock n load gents  installing the patch now, If you got a server up rhino I'l be able to join. I hope its ranked


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 1, 2009)

Uhh....anyone get an error stating that There is a Newer version installed....after I reinstalled the game off the disc?


----------



## erocker (Sep 1, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Uhh....anyone get an error stating that There is a Newer version installed....after I reinstalled the game off the disc?



I think you need to install the game off the disc, update to patch 1.41, then do the 1.5 patch.


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 1, 2009)

erocker said:


> I think you need to install the game off the disc, update to patch 1.41, then do the 1.5 patch.



Did that.... =/  Gonna reinstall and try it again... super weak...

You running Win 7 Erocker?


----------



## erocker (Sep 2, 2009)

Nah, Vista x64


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2009)

& WTF, my game wont start after I installed 1.50 directly over my 1.41 ????


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah this shit is not working in Windows 7 for me..


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 2, 2009)

*Ok here is the run down*

1.  Alt + Tab no longer works.  If you admin a server you will either have to disable AA or use window mode.

2.  So far Patch 1.41 played a lot smoother for me.  The Medic assualt weapon doesn't appear as accurate as it was in the beta.

3.  Operation Blue Peral plainly sucks IMO.  There is way to much fog and it's difficult to identify friend from foe.  You will be completely dependent on name tags as the uniforms from a distance look similar (compounded by the misty fog everywhere).  I don't recall this amount of misty fog in the beta.  

4.  The 2gig patch only took roughly 75 seconds to finish.  

5.  Other maps seem ok but you have to get use to the prone deviation they've added.  Odd thing is at times there is no delay to fire when going prone at other times there is a delay when going prone.  

6.  Make sure you delete your cache sub folders before updating

7.  Reboot your PC after the update and update PB if needed


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 2, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Yeah this shit is not working in Windows 7 for me..



Working fine over here


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2009)

just did a clean reinstall, still not working - Even when i set it to Win XP or Vista compatibility mode - it starts up a process within win7 but the game itself never starts up.....

what kind of bullshit is this?


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 2, 2009)

Alright i got my shit rolling.  Wheres everyone at, wheres our server?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Alright i got my shit rolling.  Wheres everyone at, wheres our server?



how did you get your game working??


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 2, 2009)

Reinstalled off the disc.  Updated to 1.41, rebooted.  Updated to 1.5.  Rebooted.  Updated latest Nvidia drivers.  Rebooted.. And it finally took.



EDIT: Alt-Tab works fine for me.


----------



## hv43082 (Sep 2, 2009)

I just patch over 1.41 and then apply punkbuster.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2009)

Im running the latest ATi CAT drivers - theres nothing to *BE* updated.....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2009)

what a fucking load of bollocks.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2009)

LAST reinstall attempt before the cd goes in the shredder. Im mad now...really mad


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 2, 2009)

I am d/l patch now.  cant wait to get into it again .


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 2, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> LAST reinstall attempt before the cd goes in the shredder. Im mad now...really mad



Add BF2 to DEP's exception list then reboot.  See if that helps any.


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 2, 2009)

TBO: Try rolling back the ATI drivers to a previous version.


The screen not kicking over sounds like graphics problem.


Also turn off Vsync in ATI Control panel.  See if that helps.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 2, 2009)

I prefer teh captain insano style of fighting, and ususally end up dead but am the first on to advance the team as all the other fags are still trying to get worked up to it. I end up in the upper 75% of round rank, and in the upper 90% of kills, but my deaths are what pulls me back down.


I had to stop playing a few TF2 servers as peeps would just base sit.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 2, 2009)

Last time I played I got pwned big-time hehe I must be getting old or something. It is still a great game even after all of this time.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Add BF2 to DEP's exception list then reboot.  See if that helps any.



Nope nothing works. I thought it might have been my crossfire setup but shit still wont work when crossfire is disabled


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 2, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Nope nothing works. I thought it might have been my crossfire setup but shit still wont work when crossfire is disabled



Do you run Xfire?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2009)

I dont understand whats wrong - it was working fine when i had 1.41 installed, it still ran perfectly fine when i tried out the 1.5beta patches. so why the hell wont it run now????

I can only assume that EA broke my game. since it was working fine (minus widescreen) Prior to the installation of 1.51. like someone said earlier - people are still having problems with the patch, I suppose Im one of them except in my case it isnt as low level as getting kicked by PB because it wont reconise the O/S - I cant get the game up AT ALL.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Do you run Xfire?



yeah I do


----------



## Stonesour767 (Sep 2, 2009)

It blue screened for me when i tried it a couple of hours a go. big let down


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 2, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> yeah I do



Try turning that off.  Might be causing problems. 


So you D-Click it.  And it flashs black and back to Desktop?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Try turning that off.  Might be causing problems.
> 
> 
> So you D-Click it.  And it flashs black and back to Desktop?



Ive never had it running. its installed but i dont use it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2009)

I double click the game - fuck all happends, then I check taskmanager there & theres a BF2 process running in the background taking up 8-9k resources.


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 2, 2009)

Set the shortcut to run with no sound...



"C:\Program Files\EA Games\Battlefield 2\BF2.exe"  +nosound


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Set the shortcut to run with no sound...
> 
> 
> 
> "C:\Program Files\EA Games\Battlefield 2\BF2.exe"  +nosound



nope


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 2, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> nope




Instead of +nosound try +restart


Also did you clear the cache folder?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Instead of +nosound try +restart
> 
> 
> Also did you clear the cache folder?



I uninstalled everything & click all the options to delete profile & server configs


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2009)

my game is broke until EA release another patch... Ive tried looking for people that are having the same issues as me but i cant find none,


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 2, 2009)

Just got 3rd place on USMC as commander  Gosh, playing as it can be a bit overwhelming though!


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 2, 2009)

Any info on the TPU server?  I'd love to play with you guys


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 2, 2009)

just got the server up and running!!!!

98.117.251.141:16567

we need to organize a time to play!

ill be posting this in the Battlefield Clubhouse as well


----------



## Conflict0s (Sep 2, 2009)

Sweet 
Just woke up and I am going to give the install ago.

FreedomEclipse, have you tried adding Battlefield 2 to the punkbuster program and then updating it? I had the same problem as you with punkbuster kicking me because of my OS. It seemed to solve it.


----------



## hat (Sep 2, 2009)

The official page still says 1.41. I'll wait it out until it says 1.5.

http://battlefield.ea.com/battlefield/bf2/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2009)

Conflict0s said:


> Sweet
> Just woke up and I am going to give the install ago.
> 
> FreedomEclipse, have you tried adding Battlefield 2 to the punkbuster program and then updating it? I had the same problem as you with punkbuster kicking me because of my OS. It seemed to solve it.



Its not that im getting kicked out of game, its just that my games not starting up after click on it - PB & patches are all up todate


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2009)

Ive made a post about it on the official EA BF2 forum - but from what i can see, it is my understanding that official EA members have little or nothing to do with the site so im very doubtful that a solution will be found anytime soon. I just have to wait for 1.60 patch, who knows if they will release it - but there are so many people having issues with 1.50 they cant just turn around & say screw you guys after making an attempt at breathing some life into the game


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 2, 2009)

Freedom:  It really sound's as if a video/sound driver is causing it to bug out.  There have been reports of having to set the game to minimal settings on some cards... You can try tweaking the config... Check out this link...

http://www.tweakguides.com/BF2_7.html

Tweak your launch option.    Also try turning off the windows 7 firewall..  Ive had a TON of issues with it.

Also any AV programs that are running that might interfere.  


Also make sure that Onboard sound is turned off or disabled in Device manager.  Could be causing a conflict.  I know i use to get the SAME error you had when i had a Creative X-Fi Xtreme Audio and my Onboard enabled at the same time.  It would conflict beyond all else.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 2, 2009)

So is the general consensus that this patch isn't broken but may require some troubleshooting?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 2, 2009)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So is the general consensus that this patch isn't broken but may require some troubleshooting?



the patch worked great for me. easy install and the game loaded right up afterward. im playing 1920x1080 and 8x AA with all settings maxed and it looks really nice. i have noticed that if i alt-tab out of the game for a second i cannot come back into the game as it essentially crashes.


----------



## Conflict0s (Sep 2, 2009)

Everything is running great for me as well accept it does not like my dual screens. When I select a server, it will load it but as soon as I try and select my spawn point it will crash to desktop. So I have to unplug my DVI cable to disable my monitor because I don't know how to do it any other way. I think it is because when I get in game my screens kind of refresh themselves because I am going into a fullscreen program :/

Is there a way that my second screen could automatically disable it's self when I am gaming? or a way I could set up a hot key some how?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 2, 2009)

Conflict0s said:


> Everything is running great for me as well accept it does not like my dual screens. When I select a server, it will load it but as soon as I try and select my spawn point it will crash to desktop. So I have to unplug my DVI cable to disable my monitor because I don't know how to do it any other way. I think it is because when I get in game my screens kind of refresh themselves because I am going into a fullscreen program :/
> 
> Is there a way that my second screen could automatically disable it's self when I am gaming? or a way I could set up a hot key some how?



im sure there is a way, i just dont know how.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Freedom:  It really sound's as if a video/sound driver is causing it to bug out.  There have been reports of having to set the game to minimal settings on some cards... You can try tweaking the config... Check out this link...
> 
> http://www.tweakguides.com/BF2_7.html
> 
> ...



Mike - I cant thank you enough  I turned off my Kaspersky firewall for a sec just to test it out & the game came roaring to life 

Im so stupid. I didnt think kaspersky was blocking it cuz it never gave me a notification or anything


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 2, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Mike - I cant thank you enough  I turned off my Kaspersky firewall for a sec just to test it out & the game came roaring to life
> 
> Im so stupid. I didnt think kaspersky was blocking it cuz it never gave me a notification or anything



lol welcome buddy!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 2, 2009)

Cool, and the last few posts at XS are all people with similar setups to mine and reporting success.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2009)

Let the domination in the air begin *evil laugh*


----------



## IggSter (Sep 2, 2009)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So is the general consensus that this patch isn't broken but may require some troubleshooting?



Worked 100% for me...no issues at all:

Win7 RC
x4 955 at 3.8Gig
4Gig ram
4890 at stock


All ive changed so far is: renamed the *.bik files so I get no videos playing when I start....straight to login screen.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 2, 2009)

does the mic test utility thing not work for anyone else?


----------



## Conflict0s (Sep 2, 2009)

Nope, it has never worked for me. And IggSter could you explain how you did that please, I have done it once but it was a long time ago.


----------



## IggSter (Sep 2, 2009)

Conflict0s said:


> Nope, it has never worked for me. And IggSter could you explain how you did that please, I have done it once but it was a long time ago.




Rename the relevant files in your \Program Files\EA Games\Battlefield 2\mods\bf2\Movies\ directory to something else (e.g. rename the Intro.bik to Intro.backup). The files to rename are: Dice.bik, EA.bik, Intro.bik, Legal.bik and Welcome.bik. This will mean the intro movies are all skipped as BF2 starts to load. If you find the movies playing in the background of the Login screen and Settings screens annoying, you can also rename the menu.bik and menu_loggedin.bik to something else as well.


----------



## Stonesour767 (Sep 2, 2009)

still BSODing for me, what a dissapointment, i was looking foreward to it as well.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 2, 2009)

Stonesour767 said:


> still BSODing for me, what a dissapointment, i was looking foreward to it as well.



try uninstalling your video drivers, rebooting and reinstalling them, reboot again and see what happens.


----------



## Stonesour767 (Sep 2, 2009)

i'll give it a shot, thanks.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2009)

JOystick controls are still borked.


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 2, 2009)

I wish the game had some sort of friends list


----------



## Polarman (Sep 2, 2009)

I wish they've put the patch separate from the add-ons.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2009)

I wish my momma left me some of that cherry pie


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 3, 2009)

can't w8 to get this up


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 3, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> can't w8 to get this up



That's what she said 

But no, really, I love the maps in the expansions that I've never been able to experience.  This is an epic patch


----------



## Stonesour767 (Sep 3, 2009)

Still BSOD'ing for me : (


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 3, 2009)

Stonesour767 said:


> Still BSOD'ing for me : (



If you use HDMI or multiple monitors BF2 sometimes BSODs on start up. Ill reply more tomorrow if necessary.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 3, 2009)

Anyone else getting missing textures after updating to 1.50?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 3, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Anyone else getting missing textures after updating to 1.50?



no but people are nade spamming spawn points pretty good


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Sep 3, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Anyone else getting missing textures after updating to 1.50?



I was with 8xaa,  turned aa off and there back.  the floors on everymap were reflecting and looking like water.


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 3, 2009)

Commanders putting art on uncaps is occurring often   I did it once, only to get the 5 people waiting for 1 chopper  That REALLY drags the team down.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 4, 2009)

SirJangly said:


> Commanders putting art on uncaps is occurring often   I did it once, only to get the 5 people waiting for 1 chopper  That REALLY drags the team down.



yea the game is far from perfect.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 4, 2009)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> I was with 8xaa,  turned aa off and there back.  the floors on everymap were reflecting and looking like water.



That's exactly what I'm getting, however I didn't click as I've always had 8x AA enabled. I'll give it a shot now.


----------



## Stonesour767 (Sep 4, 2009)

I use DVI or what ever its called mail man.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 4, 2009)

nugz503 said:


> far from perfect?....In your opinion maybe so. I think its pretty close to perfect, almost everything is a personal prefrence. I LOVE old school zelda....also close to perfect.



nade spamming, spawn camping, uncap artying. other than that...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> *nade spamming,* spawn camping, uncap artying. other than that...



I dont mind gettin spawn killed but when they NADE SPAM right into the fucking spawn point & spawn kill me in that method - It just OTT. If you gonna spawn kill me at least do it with honour - prone with a heavy MG pointed at the spawn point n waiting. wheres the honor???


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 5, 2009)

Spawn camping has no honour.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 5, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont mind gettin spawn killed but when they NADE SPAM right into the fucking spawn point & spawn kill me in that method - It just OTT. If you gonna spawn kill me at least do it with honour - prone with a heavy MG pointed at the spawn point n waiting. wheres the honor???



young kids don't know anything about honor. they only care about padding their stats. sad.


----------



## RX-7 (Sep 5, 2009)

For those who like WW2 and BF2 forgotten hope is releasing the Normandy theater today 

http://forgottenhope.warumdarum.de/main.php?lang=english


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep just came in to post about Forgotten Hope 2.2. A great mod now greater.

Download in two parts at link above or here's the torrent

Password: h.-A.-u.-N.-e.-b.-U.-3


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 7, 2009)

For those having the missing texture problem as mentioned before - if you're running Windows 7 - end dwm.exe (desktop windows manager) and you'll be able to use AA in game.


----------



## SK-1 (Sep 7, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Don't get to excited just yet.  People are having problems with this patch.  Problems that do not allow them to play the game :shadedshu



Now I'm included

I've installed twice, and all I get is a *total F-up!* I try to launch after patching (during which, I get loads of install error's ) and the damn game is missing!

This sukx balls....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2009)

SK-1 said:


> Now I'm included
> 
> I've installed twice, and all I get is a *total F-up!* I try to launch after patching (during which, I get loads of install error's ) and the damn game is missing!
> 
> This sukx balls....



I had the same issue. I think I figured out the problem. When I install games I like to install them into the games folder thats defaulted in the start menu. So my install path would look something like this Games/Battlefield 2. However thats a custom install path. The default path for BF2 is as follows. EA GAMES/Battlefield 2. I discovered when I used a custom path the game didn't install correctly. Just giving you guys a heads up.

Also an issue that I've read about are the update steps. You must install 1.41 ONLY before you install 1.50. Also if you installed the beta you have to do a clean install of the game. FYI if you have BF2:SF you must install it before any patch. Here is a breakdown of the proper install steps for BF2.

1. Install BF2
2. Install BF2:SF (If applicable)
3. Install 1.41
4. Install 1.50

Like I said be sure to use the default install paths and these steps only work with a CLEAN install of the game.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 7, 2009)

There is a fix for alt-tab bug from the developers found here


----------



## SK-1 (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, here's the result


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2009)

SK-1 said:


> Well, here's the result
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090907/Capture059.jpg



Is that off of a clean install? Also your not using torrent files are you?


----------



## SK-1 (Sep 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is that off of a clean install? Also your not using torrent files are you?



Clean install and no torrents at all.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 8, 2009)

Doesn't mean jack. one corrupt packet out of many and you have problems.


----------



## SK-1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Steevo said:


> Doesn't mean jack. one corrupt packet out of many and you have problems.



So, just download the patch again, right?

To be honest this has got me more confused than a basketful of puppies on a ferris wheel, so any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## Steevo (Sep 8, 2009)

Delete it and the cache, or just hold shift while you click the link.


----------



## hat (Sep 8, 2009)

Did anyone else notice that they did away with the cd check in this patch?


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 8, 2009)

we've seen that since the beta 1.50 patches, so yeah.


----------



## SK-1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Up and running now. Thanks for the help people.


----------



## Conflict0s (Sep 8, 2009)

I got the problem of seeing threw the floor to the water, I learnt it was because I changed my graphics settings and then went into a game. You need to change your settings, close the game and then re open, if that didn't work, try a reboot.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 9, 2009)

SK-1 said:


> Up and running now. Thanks for the help people.



What did you do man to fix the problem. Share so we all may learn from your suffering


----------



## SK-1 (Sep 9, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What did you do man to fix the problem. Share so we all may learn from your suffering



I cleaned the windows temp folder, ran a DNS flush, removed everything remotely connected with BF-2(old folders, any config files ect). I had to download the patch from a different server because to resolve CRC errors that you receive when trying to access a file from your hard drive, you must try to download the file again (from another server) or reinstall the application that you are using to open the file. You may also try to open the file using some other application. If none of these options work, it indicates that your file is bad and it is not possible to recover it. I had a bad file.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Polarman (Sep 10, 2009)

New 1.50 hotfix available here:

Hotfix fixes ALT-TAB crash in BF2.

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...d-2-update-1-50-alt-tab-fix.html#post11146770


----------



## Stonesour767 (Sep 11, 2009)

i uninstalled it and then reinstalled it, put all the correct patches on and yet i still get a BSOD


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 11, 2009)

Are you sure that your OC is stable?  Try the game on stock clocks (CPU, Ram, chipset, etc) and see if it stops.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 11, 2009)

ECh do you play FH2?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 11, 2009)

nope.  What is FH2?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 11, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> nope.  What is FH2?



Forgotten Hope 2. Here I thought you were a BF2 fan.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow. Yeah WW2 has been done to death but do check it out. 2.2 (European (Normandy) theatre) just released last week.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 11, 2009)

forgotten hope was forgotten about for some time now.  lol
I've played other mods like AIX, etc.


----------

